# Tony Blair:  "The Problem Within Islam"



## Marauder06 (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-PROVES-problem-Islam.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



> Tony Blair today makes his most powerful political intervention since leaving Downing Street by launching an outspoken attack on ‘the problem within Islam’.
> 
> The former Prime Minister addresses the shocking killing of Drummer Lee Rigby in Woolwich by going further than he – or any front-rank British politician – has gone before over the issue of Muslim radicalism.
> 
> ...


 

Blair:  Right or wrong on this issue?


----------



## ZmanTX (Jun 2, 2013)

He has valid points across the board but after reading the article the one point he doesn't fully ddress is how to handle the situation. He claims education is a good start(which is an important factor) but what happens when the students go home to their parents that hate western ideology and completely contradict what the kids learn in school? The extremist Muslims embrace death were as other religions embrace life. Fighting a war against an extreme idea can be a forever lasting war. Unless you consider genocide. 

Oh yeah I thought it was bull shit about bringing up the Iraq War stuff. There was extremist way before the war.

ZM


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 2, 2013)

I think there is always going to be a problem when you have people who believe gods come and tell them to do things, or when they have holy scripture saying they are allowed to do X, Y, and Z and it's all VERY open to interpretation. All the while contradicting itself and making unfounded claims. 

The problem with all religion is that it's protected a lot from criticism. We can start there...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2013)

Zach M said:


> He has valid points across the board but after reading the article the one point he doesn't fully ddress is how to handle the situation. He claims education is a good start(which is an important factor) but what happens when the students go home to their parents that hate western ideology and completely contradict what the kids learn in school? The extremist Muslims embrace death were as other religions embrace life. Fighting a war against an extreme idea can be a forever lasting war. Unless you consider genocide.
> 
> Oh yeah I thought it was bull shit about bringing up the Iraq War stuff. There was extremist way before the war.
> 
> ZM


 
1st and second rules in problem solving are to admit/identify the problem, this is a start.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 2, 2013)

SOWT said:


> 1st and second rules in problem solving are to admit/identify the problem, this is a start.



IF the rest of his country will listen to him... While I won't sit here and complain about what is clearly forward progress on the issue, it's a single voice, and one no longer in office.  I only hope it doesn't fall on deaf ears.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> IF the rest of his country will listen to him... While I won't sit here and complain about what is clearly forward progress on the issue, it's a single voice, and one no longer in office. I only hope it doesn't fall on deaf ears.


 
Agree, but he said what many think.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jun 3, 2013)

The Iraq part was flat out stupid for obvious reasons and you cant even compare other religous extremisims.. take away "tribal" type violence that you see in Africa or the like. I dont even know if that compares as far as directly connecting the dots between violent acts and the religon theyre committed in the name of.

What pisses me off the most is the denial exhibited by other Muslims... Police your own or suffer the consequences they bring upon you. It may not be "right" but it IS reality..


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 3, 2013)

What makes you say that? Ideology is Ideology and violent ideology regardless if it's based in something secular, racial, or anything else... requires the same attention with minimal tuning for the specific issue... and they've been ignoring it wholeheartedly, instead offering compliance, complacence, and compromise when they're interacting with an element of society as a whole that will take every inch you give them and try to run a mile with it after beheading the referee.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jun 3, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> What makes you say that?



Which part?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 3, 2013)

Everything I quoted. I think that you're over-complicating the basis, focus, and instigation of violence as a whole.  The only major difference between racial/tribal conflict and conflict with a religious basis is that racial/tribal conflict is actually based in something that is tactile.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 3, 2013)

Zach M said:


> Oh yeah I thought it was bull shit about bringing up the Iraq War stuff. There was extremist way before the war.


 
There was, but the war in Iraq made being a jihadi popular and much more convenient (and comfortable) than traveling to AFG to fight.

While it is great that Blair has actually addressed this issue, no one will have his back on it.  He will be lambasted, dubbed a racist, and society will move on and no one will say anything until the west sees another IED, beheading, etc.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jun 3, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> There was, but the war in Iraq made being a jihadi popular and much more convenient (and comfortable) than traveling to AFG to fight.


 
True... I agree with you on that one. 



RustyShackleford said:


> While it is great that Blair has actually addressed this issue, no one will have his back on it. He will be lambasted, dubbed a racist, and society will move on and no one will say anything until the west sees another IED, beheading, etc.


 
What do you think it will take for the West to finally act legitimately?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2013)

Zach M said:


> What do you think it will take for the West to finally act legitimately?


 
Contries "being taken over" by Islamists.
They gain enough of a foothold to start getting Sharia based laws implimented.
It'll be too late (it may be too late) then.


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Europe will almost be overrun before they start to act decisively. Either that or a situation where they have a legitimate insurgency within their borders.
They opened Pandora's box when they allowed Muslims to flock in swarms to their respective countries IMO.
The USA isn't imune either, we will have serious trouble here sooner or later. 
As Ive said before, I'm waiting for a US serviceman to be executed on US soil by Jihadis. It will happen, just a matter of time.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 3, 2013)

The problem with Islam? Not enough bullets.


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2013)

It's OK, I have a solution to this problem...


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

pardus said:


> It's OK, I have a solution to this problem...
> 
> View attachment 8489


Surgical Cric? I'll buy that


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

For those I've lost, that used to be his avatar way back in the day.  Tomorrow's throw back tuesday Cric!  Maybe it's time to bring it back!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Europe will go fully Fascist before they completely lose control.  It won't be a pretty though.

I think we should all take a leaf out of the Japanese book on Islam, avoid letting them in and don't encourage the fuckers who are there.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 4, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> I think Europe will go fully Fascist before they completely lose control. It won't be a pretty though.
> 
> I think we should all take a leaf out of the Japanese book on Islam, avoid letting them in and don't encourage the fuckers who are there.


 
Hence the American problem.

Do we become a Socialist Nation (putting religious people in their place), or do we become an Islamic State (putting non-muslims in their place)?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 4, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Hence the American problem.
> 
> Do we become a Socialist Nation (putting religious people in their place), or do we become an Islamic State (putting non-muslims in their place)?



Or there are more than two absurdly stupid choices.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 4, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Hence the American problem.
> 
> Do we become a Socialist Nation (putting religious people in their place), or do we become an Islamic State (putting non-muslims in their place)?


 
The only way it could be pulled off (in my mind) is to remove the classification of Islam as a religion and deem it a hate group like the Neo-Nazis.


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> The only way it could be pulled off (in my mind) is to remove the classification of Islam as a religion and deem it a hate group like the Neo-Nazis.


 
Ive been mulling over that for quite a while now.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 5, 2013)

Zach M said:


> What do you think it will take for the West to finally act legitimately?


 
In the US?  Nothing.  Other countries?  Probably the same.  Individuals or groups will act but I highly doubt our elected leaders will act.  They will continue to spout the same crap about Islam being a religion of peace, etc.  Maybe once we pull out of AFG and the jihadis decide to fight or act against the west directly will something be done.


----------



## Rexus (Jun 6, 2013)

The problem with any ideology is it will always cause a fuss and anyone who does not conform to one side or another will be labeled as an enemy. It's basic human nature to be in conflict with others because anyone outside of your group be it religious, ethnic, or nationality is usually viewed as an enemy. The hardest thing about it is that even if you get past the hate and try to understand the other side they don't do the same. The problem with extremists like the jihadists is that they have been blinded by their own ideology. They join these types of groups because they hate that Western influence is spreading into their homes and tainting their values, customs, and traditions. Instead of compromise they think that if you just keep bombing ans beheading innocent people they will eventually get their way. When it actually has the opposite effect and the Western powers become more involved. The scary thing is that these types won't ever truly disappear its just becomes a repeating cycle of conflict.


----------

